# Best of furry music playlist



## bearetic (Jan 13, 2010)

SO. My non-furry friends are throwing me a birthday party this weekend, with a furry theme!  And I'm looking for the best furry music to showcase, if only for a few minutes. Because if the party's furry, why not make the music furry, too, right? Most of the night there'll be just random music playing, so I'm looking for just a few songs from various artists to make a short playlist with.

So, what are some of your favorite songs by furry musicians? I'm sure this thread has been done a bunch before, but I'm asking for help in making a furry playlist. If I can pick and choose a few songs here or there to download and pay for one song at a time, so much the better.

Artists: I already know of Renard, Bucktown Tiger, and Matthew Ebel. I don't have any of Renard's music, though. I have both of Bucktown's albums, and I have "Goodbye Planet Earth" along with the free downloads you get by signing up for Matthew Ebel's mailing list.

Help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## darkdoomer (Jan 15, 2010)

you may like this one 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T35H6-elS3o
*Ø¨Ø³Ù… Ø§Ù„Ù„Ù‡ Ø§Ù„Ø±Ø­Ù…Ù† Ø§Ù„Ø±Ø­ÙŠÙ…*


----------



## bearetic (Jan 17, 2010)

lol.
Party's over, I didn't play any music. More like just friends chilling.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Renard. <3


----------

